# smith and wesson governor



## jbp84 (Jul 9, 2011)

i almost was settled on a judge for a home defense/carry gun for the woods and then a friend of mine that works at the local academy showed me the governor it feels so much better than a taurus and holds 6 and will shoot a 45lc/410 and 45acp can anyone talk me out of buying one? i mean for $579 vs $469 i think i will have to
if anyone comes to academy in macon i will be the guy waiting on the door to open this is my first handgun purchase im 26 y/o i buy guns to use to hunt with and have purpose no safe queenies for me!


----------



## brandonsc (Jul 10, 2011)

Mr Smith and Mr Wesson are 2 of the very few men who i trust to my life to when it comes to protecting my life


----------



## sdions (Jul 12, 2011)

go judge and you'll hairlip the governor.  not sure how the 45 acp will do out the long cylinder but its a phenomenal wheel gun round. S&W for sure.


----------



## Jimmyp (Jul 18, 2011)

not sure about the Judge but many reports lately regards Taurus quality problems.  If I wanted one of these the Smith would be my only choice.


----------



## Jethro Bodine (Aug 6, 2011)

I've long looked at the judge.  I just havent come up with a compelling reason why I need one.  Anyways, I was looking at the 6" barrel version and then the circuit judge rifle came out and I went to check it out at the gun store.  It felt like cheap junk when I picked it up.  the stock was not correctly attached to the receiver and it was flopping around and the whole thing was way to light and cheesy feeling to me.  I know these are not high pressure, high power rounds, but I like my guns to feel more substantial than that somehow.  If the bug bites me again for a 410 handgun, I'm going to check out the S&W first.


----------



## Big OHIO (Oct 8, 2011)

never seen a governer, but got the judge, and i like it.


----------



## heaffie (Nov 24, 2011)

I got the judge in a 3" cylinder and 3" barrel in the ultra lite and like it. Bought to keep by bed for wifey. The price difference in the 2 made my choice. Never got to handle the governor though.


----------



## Tomahawk1088 (Nov 30, 2011)

Never shot either one, but I'd say Governor for sure. 6 shots, plus Made in the USA


----------



## Larry Rooks (Feb 29, 2012)

I would go Smith & Wesson.  Not only shoots the 45 Colt,
45 ACP, it will also shoot the 45 GAP and moon clips are supplied with the gun.  It is limited to a 2 1/2 inch 410 shell but that should be no problem.  Gun is better built and has a better feel to me


----------



## Arokcrwlr (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm sure that you don't want to hear this because it sounds like you really want one and I'm not trying to start an argument, but I wouldn't buy either one.  However, if you do I would definitely get the Smith.

Let me explain...

I bought a Judge a few years ago - what a P O S !  After shooting one cylinder it had to be sent back to Taurus because the cylinder would free wheel in either direction.  I got it back and the cylinder no longer free wheels, but it is sloppy.  I wouldn't trust it defending my life.  Before I bought it I had a policy of not buying 2nd or lower tier guns (which Taurus definitely is) - I should have stuck to that policy, but I bought into the hype.  I won't even try to sell it as I would feel guilty taking someone's money for it.

I have done some experimenting on my own and have come to the conclusion that .410 is a terrible self defense round out of a short barrel revolver.  My experiments were with #4 and larger shot not the fancy hybrid defensive purpose rounds being sold today.  At anything other than point blank range the 410 out of the pistol was less than useful for what I consider defensive purposes.  I'll stick with a single projectile which are launched in platforms better than the Judge or Governor IMHO.

I'm just giving my opinion and experience - I am sure others may have different experiences with these weapons...  If you still want one after doing your research, I think you will be much happier with the Smith in the long run - it's only $100 more, but the quality is a 100 times better.


----------



## Arokcrwlr (Feb 29, 2012)

I just realized that this is an old thread.  I would love to hear what the OP ended up buying and if he's happy with it.


----------



## brandonsc (Mar 2, 2012)

Arokcrwlr said:


> I just realized that this is an old thread.  I would love to hear what the OP ended up buying and if he's happy with it.



X2 i'd like to see a review and why he picked one over the other


----------



## WELLS8230 (Mar 2, 2012)

can you shoot a 45 cal in a 410 shotgun?


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Mar 4, 2012)

No!


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Jun 1, 2012)

My Local gun store refuses to carry the Taurus judge because of poor quality so that has to tell you something right their. I would do the Smith for sure.


----------



## 1022 (Jun 11, 2012)

I have yet to see a need for either...


----------

